# 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer



## Youngn (14. Februar 2011)

*1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

Hay,
da ich jetz noch bissl abwarte zum Bulldozer hin & mich dann entscheiden will ob ich n Intel oder AMD kaufe & die Hardware steht, kümmer ich mich solange um nen Monitor.

Hab mich im Prinzip für einen 27" Zoll Monitor entschieden & zwar den hier:
ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Im Verbrauch liegt der (nach Angabe) bei "45W (typisch)" Stromverbrauch.
Jetz hab ich von manchen gehört, das ihnen ein 27" Monitor einfach zu groß ist, besonders zum Spielen - bei Filmen gucken o. ä. aber sehr gut.
Deswegen habe ich als Alternative überlegt mir evtl. 3 mal denselben Monitor zu holen (etwa 22"-24"), die im Stromverbrauch (bitte) nicht unbedingt mehr verbrauchen als der Asus (Selbstverständlich sollten die dann einen möglichst dünnen Rahmen/Rand haben).

Budget liegt max. ungefähr bei 600€ & gedacht ist der größtenteils zum zocken - aber auch ab und zu ein wenig Photoshop (bin noch Anfänger ).
Ansonsten würd ich auch *sehr gern* mal hören was Leute mit 27" Monitoren dazu sagen 

Gruß Young'n


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

Mit 3Lcd überschreite du 100% die 45watt marke wen ein monitor schon ca 30watt braucht.


----------



## Youngn (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Mit 3Lcd überschreite du 100% die 45watt marke wen ein monitor schon ca 30watt braucht.



Oke... Aber immerhin noch im "grünen Bereich". Besser als n Plasma 
Ok, dann nehmen wir mal den Stromverbrauch raus^^ Dann?


----------



## Nyuki (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

Hall Youngn.
Ich kann die zwar nichts über 3 LCD's sagen.Will ich auch gar nicht haben aber der VE278q rockt.
Kein Ghosting,keine Schlieren,kein Tearing,für Ego Shooters Perfekt wie auch andere Games,Hammer geile Farben aber...da muss man erstmal bisschen rumfummeln^^.Hat bei mir ein wenig gedauert bis ich es  mit den Farben/Helligkeit wie auch Konstrast perfekt eingestellt bekommen habe.DVD schauen mach ich selten auf dem.Eher nur kurzFilme und clips.Sehen aber bombastisch aus.Habe den schon seit Oktober und bin sehr zufrieden.

Zu gross für Spiele ist absoluter quatsch.Ich kann mir gut vorstellen ab 32° wenn er 80 cm - 1 M von dir weg ist.Dann wirds schwer.Ich finde 80cm sind perfekt für Spiele.Beim Egoshooter wie Cod oder BFBC2 ziehe ich den bis 50-60 cm ran (mitlerweile).
Ich spiele derzeit extreme viel BFBC2 bei max auflösung wie auch fast alle einstellungen auf Max.Full HD 60fps durechweg.Bei so einem 27° LED und schöner Grafik + Farben (was sehr wichtig ist) +100% ohne einen Lag der vom LED wie auch von der Hardware kommt denkt man,man ist wirklich da mitten drin.

Vorher hatte ich eine 22° Iyama.PFFFF kann man gar 0 vergleichen.1000% mehr Spass mit dem Ve278q.

Ich habe leider ein wenig pech gehabt da ich ein LED bekommen habe der leicht Wellen auf einer Seite aufweisst auf 60 hz.Die aber mit bestimmten einstellungen wieder weggehen.Komische sache,konnte mir aber bei jedem anderem Model auch passieren.Hat nichts mit dem Ve278Q an sich zu tun.

Der Asus Support ist der letzte hrmmm.Kundenzufriedenheit steht an letzter Stelle.Nach 1 1/2 Wochen wollten die mir noch einen gerbauchtes Austauschmodel zuschicken.Hatten aber keins da und musste warten.Habe alles stoniert und den behalten.Hätte ich den nicht im Geschäft gekauft ,hätte ich 2 wochen rückgaberecht.Kulanzeshalber macht dies fast jeder I-Net Shop.
Mein Fehler sowas im Geschäft zu kaufen und es ist auch mein letzte Asus Hardware Model.

Was mir nicht so gefällt sind die Farbübergänge.Beispiel.Von unten nach oben die Farbe Rot und es wird immer Dunkler.Man sieht halt die übergänge der Farben.Doch die Farben an sich die schön.


----------



## Caspar (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

Von 27" möchte ich dir auch nicht abraten! Gerade wenns nur zum Zocken ist! Für mich ist größer = besser, bei entsprechendem Abstand zum Bildschirm versteht sich. 

Ich würde die Ränder bei 3 Monitoren als störend empfinden. Klar ists ne tolle Sache, aber der Abstand zu den Bildschirmen sollte dann vermutlich noch größer sein als bei 27", man muss den Kopf ja noch mehr drehen. Wenn du oft zwei Dinge gleichzeitig machst, beispielsweise zocken und Film sehen oder Film sehen und surfen oder surfen und arbeiten... dann sind 2-3 Monitore auch nicht schlecht. Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland Der hat nen schmalen und matten Rand. Das finde ich wichtig.  Da gabs noch einen kleineren LED Monitor mit einem wirklich schmalen Rand, kann mich nicht an den Name erinnern. Waren glaube 22".

Nach kurzem suchen... es war die Acer Slim Line Reihe, gibts auch in 24". Was das Bild betrifft, möchte ich allerdings keine Wertung abgeben. Ich bin PVA und IPS verwöhnt. ^^ Der im nachfolgenden Link ist auch toll... aber beachte die Auflösung! ^^ Zum spielen @Max vielleicht etwas hoch.  Dell Ultrasharp U2711 (Rev. A04), EUR 646.90 --> www.mediafrost.de - Spezialist für Dell, NEC, Eizo und LaCie TFT Displa...


----------



## Wenzman (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*



Youngn schrieb:


> Jetz hab ich von manchen gehört, das ihnen ein 27" Monitor einfach zu groß ist, besonders zum Spielen


Das ist Geschmackssache. Bei PC spielen ist die Maximalgröße bei mir 24'', alles andere ist mir dafür zu groß.

Und das Plasmafernseher persée mehr Strom verbauchen als ein LCD ist ein Gerücht,  solange man keinen weißen Desktophintergrund hat.


----------



## Youngn (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

Dankeschön, wegen dem Einbrennen bleibe ich dann trotzdem bei dem großen 27" ^^

Wenn ich zocke, mache ich halt nicht so viel nebnbei (Filme, etc.), vllt kommt aber noch ein kleinerer Monitor irgendwann dazu der dann dazu dient 
Danke übrigens für den ausführlichen Bericht^^


----------



## Kingbase (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

wenn du ab und zu hsopst, dann würd ich mir ein s-ips panel zulegen, schau ir mal den dell u2711 an, der hat außerdem auch die porno auflösung, das gute panel und 5 jahre dell garantie wie alle monitore mit s-ips panel von dell.


----------



## Nyuki (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

Dell U2711 - DigitalVersus

6ms + zu teuer.Für das Geld...

Mein Ve278q kennt keine Input lags.Aber mein Iiyama 22' und sowas ist ja voll zum


----------



## Clonemaster (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

Moin !

Ich hatte bereits *17*", *19*"(wide), *22*"(wide), *26*"(wide), *30*"(wide)

Ich hab mich immer gesteigert, bis ich beim 30" war, dann bin ich wieder zurück zum 26". Der
reicht vollkommen aus, wobei mir persönlich auch 30 Zoll nicht zu groß waren 
Ich hab eher wegen dem Preis wieder gewechselt...

Der VE278Q hört sich gut an, aber er hat auch "nur" 1920x1080 und somit auch *16:9*.
Full HD hast du bereits auf nem 24" und bei 27" ist das einfach nur auf ner größeren 
Fläche verteilt. Meiner Meinung nach ist nämlich eher die Auflösung anstatt der Displaygröße
entscheidend (in einem gewissen Größenramen).
Einen 27" mit 16:10 und 2560x1440 würde ich eher empfehlen, vorallem zum zocken, aber
das musst du entscheiden. Auserdem brauchst du dementsprechend genügend Grafikleistung
und vorallem Geld...

MfG Clonemaster


----------



## Nyuki (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

Ja das wär Optimal.27" 16:10 mit 2560x1440.

Da muss man aber noch ein wenig warten.Alle zu teuer und ms zu hoch + andere Krankheiten (welcher hat das nicht^^).

Wer nur Ego shooters Spielt sollte auf 16:9 greifen.Das ist aber die Minderheit.

Das sieht aber sehr gut aus sehe keine Input lags.Er spielt auch nicht richtig 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3faC2ur3Qq0

ve278q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpDybqm8lNI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl6hnllwAWk&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utysz-PrNbQ&feature=related


----------



## midnight (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Dell U2711 - DigitalVersus
> 
> 6ms + zu teuer.Für das Geld...
> 
> Mein Ve278q kennt keine Input lags.Aber mein Iiyama 22' und sowas ist ja voll zum



Du willst nicht wirklich den Dell 2711 mit deinem Spielzeug von Asus vergleichen?
Der 2711 spielt mal in einer absolut anderen Liga. Ordentliche Auflösung, richtig geiles Panel und Höhenverstellbar. So und nicht anders.
Wie kann man 1920 x 1080 auf 27" gut finden? Wirkt doch alles viel zu riesig. Diese Auflösung gehört auf 23 oder maximal 24 Zoll.

Zum Thema:
Wenn du daddeln willst, dann würde ich bei einem großen Display (mit entsprechender Auflösung) bleiben. Mit mehreren Bildschirmen kaufst du dir halt immer auch Ränder ein, die nicht wirklich schick sind...


----------



## Nyuki (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*



midnight schrieb:


> Du willst nicht wirklich den Dell 2711 mit deinem Spielzeug von Asus vergleichen?
> Der 2711 spielt mal in einer absolut anderen Liga. Ordentliche Auflösung, richtig geiles Panel und Höhenverstellbar. So und nicht anders.
> Wie kann man 1920 x 1080 auf 27" gut finden? Wirkt doch alles viel zu riesig. Diese Auflösung gehört auf 23 oder maximal 24 Zoll.
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich nicht beklagen wie auch millionen anderen Menschen die einen 27 Zoll und 1920x1080 kaufen und alle mich eingeschlossen damit gut zurecht kommen.

Der spielt schon in einer anderen Klasse aber trotz allem würde ich den niemals zu Zocken kaufen und auch nicht weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Youngn (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

Leute  Habt ihr mal auf die Preise geschaut?!^^

*Mal ne andere Sache, wenn ich mir einen zweiten, kleineren Monitor kaufe mit integrierten Lautsprechern (oder extra Boxen), kann ich den nebenbei laufen lassen, zB einen Film gucken und auf dem anderen zocken??
Also unter Berücksichtigung für 2 Audioausgaben?*


----------



## Stingray93 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*



Youngn schrieb:


> Leute  Habt ihr mal auf die Preise geschaut?!^^
> 
> *Mal ne andere Sache, wenn ich mir einen zweiten, kleineren Monitor kaufe mit integrierten Lautsprechern (oder extra Boxen), kann ich den nebenbei laufen lassen, zB einen Film gucken und auf dem anderen zocken??
> Also unter Berücksichtigung für 2 Audioausgaben?*



Hast du denn überhaupt die richtigen Voraussetzungen um 3 Monitore zu nutzen?
Ich selber nutze 3 27" Monitore, aber das liegt wohl nicht in deinem Preisbudget.


----------



## Youngn (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Hast du denn überhaupt die richtigen Voraussetzungen um 3 Monitore zu nutzen?
> Ich selber nutze 3 27" Monitore, aber das liegt wohl nicht in deinem Preisbudget.



Nein, nein. Ich will mir einen 27" Monitor kaufen zur Hauptnutzung (zocken, Photoshop, etc.) und dann einen (evtl.) kleineren (mit oder ohne Boxen) um NEBENBEI Filme oder so zu schauen -> also insg. 2 Monitore!
Was meinst du denn mit Anforderungen 
Die Grafikkarte wird eine GTX 560.


----------



## Caspar (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

Bei den Preisen gibts leider in der Mitte irgendwo einen Sprung. Gerade was IPS und PVA Panel betrifft. Gerade die beiden Techniken eignen sich für Bildbearbeitung. 

Was mir jetzt in den Sinn kommt ist, dass du dir 
*1.* entweder den Dell 2711 kaufst 
_(650€ - aber wirklich gut angelegt. Ich habe den Vorgänger, diese Modelle halten so einige Jahre, die Verarbeitung und das Bild sind für den Preis echt spitze.)_
*2.* 2x oder 3x den Dell 2311 
_(Homogenität - 460€ / 690€) - Damit hättest du massig Platz, auch die Verarbeitung ist gut, du wahrst die Homogenität und kannst auf beiden alles machen. P/L ist bei den Monitoren meiner Meinung nach am besten. _
*3.* oder den Asus für Filme und zum zocken und als Zweitmonitor für Krams und Bildbearbeitung den Dell 2311. 
_( 550€ - gute Mischung... und wenn dir das Bild des Asus im Vergleich zum Dell nicht gefällt, kannst du ihn ja innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurück schicken.  )_

Noch eine Alternative:
Du besorgst dir den Asus oder einen 23" Dell und dazu für 450€ richtig dolles Musikmachzeug wie das:
http://www.thomann.de/de/esi_near_05_boxen_set_21.htm

Edit 2:
Mit Anforderungen meint er vieeeeeel Platz, messe mal aus wie breit 3 Monitore nebeneinander sind und achte dabei auf deinen Sitzabstand! Du wirst überrascht sein.


----------



## Youngn (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

Was Bildbearbeitung angeht bin ich noch großer Anfänger 
Deswegen weiss ich nicht ob ich extra ein "Bildbearbeitungs-Monitor" bräuchte^^
Vom Platz her reicht das alle mal, hab ne Wohnung wo das Wohnzimmer etwa 8x3m ist (geschätzt).
@Caspar:
Deine Zusammenstellungen schau ich mir morgen an^^ bin zu müde dafür...

@ Topic: Würde das denn hinhauen??


----------



## Stingray93 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*



Youngn schrieb:


> Nein, nein. Ich will mir einen 27" Monitor kaufen zur Hauptnutzung (zocken, Photoshop, etc.) und dann einen (evtl.) kleineren (mit oder ohne Boxen) um NEBENBEI Filme oder so zu schauen -> also insg. 2 Monitore!
> Was meinst du denn mit Anforderungen
> Die Grafikkarte wird eine GTX 560.



Habe es so verstanden, das du eig. überlegst dir einen 27" zu holen...oder 3 kleinere.
Um 3 Monitore zu nutzen, brauchst du eine dementsprechende Grafikkarte die das unterstützt.
Zumal man sich klar sein muss das bei einer derart hohen Auflösung (bei mir z.b. 5760x1080) sehr viel Grafikpower benötigt wird.



Ansonsten kann ich dir meinen 27" auch empfehlen, das Bild ist klasse..wobei es nicht ganz Blickwinkel unabhängig ist.
Ich selber nutze 3 Monitore von iiyama, genaue bezeichnung gerade nicht im Kopf, sitze auf der Arbeit.


Das 3 Monitore viel Platz brauchen, stimmt allerdings auch.
Mein Tisch (1,60m x 0,8m) ist komplett voll


----------



## Youngn (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

Ja richtig, das hatte ich Anfangs vor^^ hab mich aber jetzt für den einen 27"er entschieden 

Aber würd gern vllt einen Zweit-Monitor nutzen um zB Filme zu gucken - nur is mir nicht ganz klar, inwiefern das mit 2 Audioquellen läuft....

Dein Tisch sieht echt voll aus  Und ne Menge Kabel nebenbei


----------



## Dari (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

Also ich benutz nen Syncmaster P2770 un kann mich nicht über ein schlechtes Bild beschweren..zum zocken reicht mir auch die 1920x1080 Auflösung


----------



## Stingray93 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*



Youngn schrieb:


> Ja richtig, das hatte ich Anfangs vor^^ hab mich aber jetzt für den einen 27"er entschieden
> 
> Aber würd gern vllt einen Zweit-Monitor nutzen um zB Filme zu gucken - nur is mir nicht ganz klar, inwiefern das mit 2 Audioquellen läuft....
> 
> Dein Tisch sieht echt voll aus  Und ne Menge Kabel nebenbei



Jop, an den Kabel-Salat kann ich leider nix ändern...dafür sind manche Kabel einfach zu kurz... und nur damit es gut aussieht zich Verlängerungen zu kaufen, seh ich dann doch nicht ein 
Um 2 Audio Quellen zu nutzen, benötigst du natürlich 2 Soundkarten.
Ich selber mache es selber so, ich habe ein Headset das über eine intigrierte USB Soundkarte läuft und im PC eine Asus Xonar DX.
Mein PC ist momentan so eingestellt das die Xonar die Hauptsoundkarte ist.
Das Headset ist automatisch bei Teamspeak, Skype etc. aktiv.
Natürlich kann man die Hauptsoundkarte immer ändern.
Damit du nun Zocken über die einen, und Film über die anderen Boxen nutzen kannst, musst du die Hauptsoundkarte auf die Boxen fürs zocken stellen.
Damit spuckt das Spiel auf jedenfall den Sound aus den Boxen.
Dann brauchst du einen Player der die Soundausgabe aus einem anderen Soundchip unterstützt (macht heutzutage fast jeder)
Dann stellst du z.b. bei Total Media Theatre (nutze ich) die Soundausgabe auf die andere Soundkarte!

Hoffe ist nicht zu umständlich geschrieben, habs eben auf der Arbeit hingeklatscht und nicht korrektur gelesen 
Jedenfalls mache ich es selber so und es funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Youngn (17. Februar 2011)

Ja doch, ich find es verständlich 
Ich hab eben grade noch eine Soundkarte hier gefunden von Typhoon 
Keine Ahnung ob die noch funzt^^

Werd das dann mal ausprobieren^^ Danke dir 
Ansonsten melde ich mich in wenigen Wochen, wenn ich den neuen PC usw. alles hier hab 
MfG 

Na super -.- jetz find ich nirgends den Asus VE278Q zu kaufen -.- Und wenn, dann ohne Liefertermin.....

EDIT:
Gefunden - gekauft! Letztes Exemplar^^ ich hoffe


----------



## Caspar (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

Dann mal Gratulation und eine schnelle Lieferung!


----------



## Stillfreemc (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*



Nyuki schrieb:


> midnight schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du willst nicht wirklich den Dell 2711 mit deinem Spielzeug von Asus vergleichen?
> ...



@midnight

Das mit dem spielzeug ist mir auch so durch den kopf gegangen als ich seinen post gelesen habe 

@Nyuki

Das du den dell nicht empfehlen würdest liegt nur daran das du ihn noch nicht getestet hast 
Hatte vor dem U2711 einen samsung 27" mit TN, super reaktionszeit 1920x1200 ca. selbe abteilung wie deiner.
Gibt im prad forum sogar ein test von mir dazu. Samsung SyncMaster 2693HM - Samsung - PRAD Foren preis damals bei erscheinen 560,- €ier
Nur der U2711 gewinnt in allen bereichen um längen sogar beim gaming ist es ein unterschied wie tag und nacht.


----------



## Nyuki (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

Anscheinend geht der voll ab der U2711 mit IPS Panel.Ich werde mir mal einen besorgen 3-5 Tage testen und wenn behalte ich ihn oder schicke das Teil dann zurück.Ich warte aber noch auf andere Modelle mit Ips Panel.Die werden eh immer günstiger und in naher Zukunft wird es vvl Standard Panel für eine geraume Zeit..


----------



## Painkiller (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

@ Nyuki

Postest du dann bitte eine kleine Zusammenfassung von deinem Test für uns?


----------



## Pumpi (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

Mir ist der Dell U2711 mittlerweile zu klein geworden, ich empfehle daher gleich zum Kauf von 30" 

So kann man auch Geld sparen


----------



## Nyuki (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> @ Nyuki
> 
> Postest du dann bitte eine kleine Zusammenfassung von deinem Test für uns?


 
Oh god  Das ist zuviel zum schreiben ^^. Ausser wenn jemand mich bezahlt dafür


----------



## Supeq (4. März 2011)

*AW: 1 x großer 27" VS 3 x kleinerer*

Kommt ganz drauf an was für Spiele du bevorzugst und wieweit du von den Screens weg sitzt. 
Für RTS-Spieler (Starcraft2) wie mich sind 24" die Obergrenze, 22" sind IMO sogar besser für Echtzeitstrategiespiele. Auch bei Shootern auf hohem Niveau finde ich eine höhere Bildschirmdiagonale eher störend, da man seinen Kopf bewegen muss.

Anders sieht die Sache bei Renn und Sportspielen aus, hier kann der Screen garnicht groß genug sein.
Dasselbe gilt auch für Filme. Von daher würde ich dir empfehlen, einen 24" Zöller und einen ~42" Fernseher zu kaufen. Das ist mittlerweile für 600€ schon beides drin,w enn man ein bischen Preise vergleicht!


----------

